# Duck recipes



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

So SAT there should be some dead ducks to cook. Let get some duck and goose recipes out here for all to try.






Hopefully 1bandman wont have a problem with this post :lol:


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a glaze recipe I picked up while in culinary school.

*Plum Glaze*
¼ Cup Plum Jelly
½ Cup Orange Juice
1 tsp Cider Vinegar
1 tsp Soy Sauce
½ tsp Cinnamon

Heat and reduce by half.

*Pan Seared Duck*
Quarter duck leaving the skin on. 
Score the skin and pan sear skin side down until meat releases. 
Turn and cook for couple minutes more. 
Spread glaze over duck and put in 400 degree oven until internal temp reaches 130. 
Serve.

*Roast Duck*
Truss the duck adding aromatics to body cavity ( onion, celery, herbs, ect..)
Oil the outside of the duck and add salt and pepper. 
Put in 400 degree oven for 10 minutes, then turn down to 300 degrees. Ready when internal temp reaches 130.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't find my favorite recipe anywhere!

Here is what I do though: Simply take your favorite beef stew recipe and use duck instead of beef. Duck always turns out nice and tender instead of tough like beef does.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I'm gonna move this to the "Recipes" section. :roll: 

Please note that one can find some great duck and goose recipes in "Recipes". Just use the Forum search engine.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

First, you go to the lumber store and buy a pine board...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> First, you go to the lumber store and buy a pine board...


Allow me, try the Boot... 

Actually, fresh graded ginger, Teriaki glaze, and an ounce or two of JD is a super good marinade.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Two words: med-rare. Anything more than that and it's liver.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Two words: med-rare. Anything more than that and it's liver.


I love liver.

There is a rule that all ducks harvested in the Pacific Flyway be cooked wrapped in bacon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holeinmywaders said:


> Here is a glaze recipe I picked up while in culinary school.
> 
> *Plum Glaze*
> ¼ Cup Plum Jelly
> ...


Welcome to the Forum holeindawaders guy!

That plum glaze recipe looks good!

And I noticed the pan seared duck recipe calls for leaving the skin on the duck. Now there's 2 out of 4500 Forum members that leave the skin on ducks. You must not be from around here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

culinary school?

cool beans


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

Im an upland hunter, but I have eaten wild duck on many occasions, and have always loved it. I am not sure who this question is directed at but: Why is duck fat revered on TV cooking shows and generally looked at as nasty to most duck hunters? I have seen folks on TV use it to fry all kinds of stuff, and generally go gaga over the stuff. Is there a huge difference between wild/ farmed duck fat? I have also eaten duck in restaurants and agree it is different. But, is it because of the way it's prepared? Of coarse it makes a difference what kind of duck it is.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Rictanica said:


> But, is it because of the way it's prepared? Of coarse it makes a difference what kind of duck it is.


Duck you buy in a restaraunt hasn't spent its life sitting on sewer ponds like our ducks... :|

the old saying you are what you eat is not truer that that of eating a wild duck, i still love em.

I cook mine two ways, but this year i plan on try some skin on ducks if i can get all the dang feathers off.

*Bacon Ranch Duck*
1 packet of hidden valley ranch dry seasoning
1 lb bacon

put ranch packet in plastic baggy, add duck breasts and shake till coated. fry in a large skillet 1lb of bacon till crispy, remove bacon but leave bacon grease, turn heat to low medium, fry duck breast till med rare. Serve with french bread slices, sliced tomatoes and miracle whip.

*Terryaki duck*
3/4 cup gingerale
3/4 cup soy sauce
2 tbs minced ginger

cut the duck into strips and marinate in the mixture for 1-24 hours, grill on low heat till sweaty and enjoy, i like to sprinkle some seasame seeds on mine right at the end and then dip in either hoisen sauce or sour cream mixed with bbq sauce.


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

I cook mine just like you would if you were making pulled pork sandwiches, and its delicious


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

All the wild duck that Iv'e had has been excellent. Just lucky I guess. There are some great recipes here to choose from too. I hate it when folks waste the meat they hunt. A guy I work with brings me goose from time to time, and I have quite enjoyed preparing it. Even though everyone I serve it to tends to turn their nose up to it until they try it. If they lived 200 years ago they would starve due to their pickyness.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Did a few today for Sunday dinner, they were delish. 
I prefer this recipe with bigger ducks like mallards, pins, gadwall, etc. Probably my favorite fowl recipe.
Pluck the bird, it really isn't that difficult this is the easiest way I've found: http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/news/Servic ... uck-a-Duck

Take oranges, grapefruit, a lemon, apples, and some rasins and stuff them in the cavity of the duck. Stick cloves in the breasts of the duck (I usually put in about 5 on each breast). Put them in a stock pot or roaster and fill with water so that all the birds are covered. Cut up some more slices of apples, orange, grapefruit, and throw in a couple cinnamon sticks. Slow boil it for 2-3 hours or until the meat will flake off with a fork.

If you don't want to pluck the birds you can do the good ole jalepeno and bacon wrapped duck. If you don't like spicy foods just substitute the jalepeno with a mild pepper. Cut the jalepeno in half lenghwise and de-seed. Fill that cavity with cream cheese, place some shredded pepper jack (or whatever suits your fancy) then place a 1 or 2 inch piece of duck breast on top of the jalepeno, cream cheese, and wrap with bacon. Put on a baking tray and stick it in the oven. You may want to line the tray with aluminum foil to make clean up easier. Bake at 375 for 30 minutes.

The pulled pork method mentioned above is delicious. I just throw in some bbq sauce, worcestershire sauce, steak sauce, some mustard and brown sugar. I marinade the whole breast overnight in that mixture then put it in the slow cooker covered in beef broth. Cook on medium til the meat will easily shred. I think longer is better, like 8 hours. Drain off the liquid, shred the meat, put back in the cooker covered in your favorite bbq sauce and put it on some fresh rolls. Phenomenal.

Youtube has some good recipes and you can visually see how they do it all.


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

At my work I just smoke it with earl grey tea and brown sugar and then serve it with a raspberry sauce...sooo good


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

here's my fave:

philly duck sandwich....bought some panda express mandarin sauce and sauteed some red and green peppers in it..I then put the sauce on some duck breasts along with grillmates seasoning and put them in a skillet on med-high and flash cooked each side only 2 or 3 minutes each side just to brown them a bit,,I then cut the duck breasts into fajita style strips, they were still pretty rare which is good,, I then added them to the peppers in the skillet and put some more sauce and cooked it on low until the duck was about medium rare, a little bit of sauce goes a long way, don't over do it..I then melted some pepperjack cheese on it and threw it in a hogie sandwich..unreal!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> First, you go to the lumber store and buy a pine board...


I wouldn't eat anything ive seen at the taxidermist shop either! lol


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

I was very surprised at the amount of people who enjoyed the duck we prepared at school. They were wild ducks that I had gotten on the opener and we had about 10 students. Most of the other students were girls and there was only one or two people who didn't like it. This leads me to believe that most people who don't like it never ever had it prepared even remotely properly. 

The whole skin on thing is something that really helps the breast meat to have some moisture. If you score it properly it looks like grill marks on a steak.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holeinmywaders said:


> I was very surprised at the amount of people who enjoyed the duck we prepared at school. They were wild ducks that I had gotten on the opener and we had about 10 students. Most of the other students were girls and there was only one or two people who didn't like it. This leads me to believe that most people who don't like it never ever had it prepared even remotely properly.
> 
> The whole skin on thing is something that really helps the breast meat to have some moisture. If you score it properly it looks like grill marks on a steak.


Good point. I pluck most of my ducks, sometimes leaving the skin on even if there's a small to moderate amount of pin feathers. After plucking, the remaining fuzz gets singed off with a propane torch. The cooked skin gets thrown away and the duck ends up very moist.

Sometimes I split them:


Sometimes I don't:


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Pin feathers are on every bird we eat. It is the main reason that there are white birds because the dark pinfeathers are unappetizing. 

One problem with society is how much we have been sanitized from where our food comes from.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallard liver lunch:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would rather eat 3 day old skunk crap than eat liver.

My favorite duck recipe is simply season the skinless breasts with salt, pepper and steak seasoning, put them into a medium hot cast iron skillet with a little olive oil and a 1/4 stick of butter. Cook them 3-5 minutes on each side depending on your liking. They will come out tasting somewhat similar to filet mignon...no joking I'm serious. I take my electric fish filet knife and breast them out. Can do a duck in maybe a minute to minute and a half with it. Two nice slabs of skinless duck breast fillets.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I would rather eat 3 day old skunk crap than eat liver.
> 
> My favorite duck recipe is simply season the skinless breasts with salt, pepper and steak seasoning, put them into a medium hot cast iron skillet with a little olive oil and a 1/4 stick of butter. Cook them 3-5 minutes on each side depending on your liking. They will come out tasting somewhat similar to filet mignon...no joking I'm serious. I take my electric fish filet knife and breast them out. Can do a duck in maybe a minute to minute and a half with it. Two nice slabs of skinless duck breast fillets.


 Mmmm liver!! To me (and maybe its just me) the filet tastes more like liver than any other cut on the beef. I dont mind cause I like liver. I've got to try the cast iron skillet on some ducks.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I like duck just they way it is, I think it tastes like steak. My main recipe is as follows:

Rub breasts with olive oil
Season with salt and pepper
Cook on HOT skillet 

I start a stop watch when I cook duck (or steak). First I sear each side for 30 seconds then depending on the size of the duck flip the breasts each minute. For medium ducks like gadwall and widgeon I usually cook a total of 3 minutes per side . Mallards and pintails up to 5 minutes. If you want to jazz it up a bit add some bacon fat and a clove of garlic to the pan and use the garlic to baste the breasts between flips. The constant flipping is important to get even cooking.

If you leave the skin on it is much more difficult because it is an insulator and the skin side will not cook as fast. Score the skin and render the fat on lower heat before finishing on high heat.

As always rest the meat for a few minutes before serving. There are a bunch of sauces you can make but I like to just eat it with A1 steak sauce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

EricH said:


> I like duck just they way it is, I think it tastes like steak. My main recipe is as follows:
> 
> Rub breasts with olive oil
> Season with salt and pepper
> ...


Great recipe. Any recipes for the legs and thighs?

.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I tried something new yesterday with a good raspberry chipotle sauce I found at Costco. Soaked some gadwall and mallard breasts in salt water for about 12 hours, then marinated in some raspberry chipotle sauce for a good 3-4 hours. Placed on the smoker at 275, covered in the sauce. Took them off at about 135-140. They were delicious!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

avidhntr3 said:


> I tried something new yesterday with a good raspberry chipotle sauce I found at Costco. Soaked some gadwall and mallard breasts in salt water for about 12 hours, then marinated in some raspberry chipotle sauce for a good 3-4 hours. Placed on the smoker at 275, covered in the sauce. Took them off at about 135-140. They were delicious!


 Raspberry chipotle is amazing!! Its great on salmon too. Also just pour it over some softened cream cheese and serve with crackers. Cant wait to try it on some duck!~!


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Great recipe. Any recipes for the legs and thighs?
> 
> .


I only keep the legs and thighs from big ducks and I just tend to parboil/slow cook the meat off the bones and use it in soups or chili. It is too difficult to cook them medium rare the way I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

A good hunting buddy gifted me the book Duck, Duck, Goose by Hank Shaw a year or two ago and it has been full of great new recipes. Just an idea as it gets closer to the holidays. Also makes for a great gift if someone hooks you up with a good shoot or access to a field. https://www.amazon.com/Duck-Goose-Ultimate-Cooking-Waterfowl/dp/1607745291

My favorite lately has been smoking them. Don't smoke sea ducks, divers or shovelers. My favorite has been mallards, gads, or pins but they have to have a decent amount of fat. For whatever reason big ducks seem easier to me to smoke than little ones. The nice fat little teal that you'd imagine would be great have given me fits. I don't bother trying to smoke them anymore. Once you pluck your birds let them sit at room temperature for 2-3 hours. I don't usually brine them. Get some quality maple syrup, or buy the cheap stuff but reduce it down to half. Salt the duck inside and out with coarse sea salt, then paint it with the maple syrup. Smoke at 210 for 4 hours and re-baste it with the syrup every hour or so. I've been using apple wood lately with the best results. Make sure to let the bird sit til it is cooled prior to carving. I love throwing some Frank red's hot sauce on them and eating them cold. If you like it warm cut out the breasts and sear them in a hot cast iron pan.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been smoking ducks for over 45 years. Don't have a TV show or blog though. 

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/17667-smoked-wild-duck.html

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Duck gumbo is one of my favorite recipes for waterfowl.










http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/28349-duck-gumbo.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Duck gumbo is one of my favorite recipes for waterfowl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was 18 years old before I knew that there was other types of gumbo besides duck gumbo....honest!


----------

